# still no spark



## rumbulingdice (May 13, 2006)

*95 Altima will not start*

Hello, 

I'm troubleshooting a 95 Altima that isn't getting any voltage to the coil. Poked around on it with a multimeter, and the coil wire is good. Then I checked for continuity in the plug that inserts into the coil and found that one side was shorted to ground. Lady said that she stalled it in high water a while back, I wonder if the wiring harness is bad. Also, where is the computer located....under the seat? Can I jump the coil straight from the battery somehow?

Thanks to all that reply
Jake


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

rumbulingdice said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm troubleshooting a 95 Altima that isn't getting any voltage to the coil. Poked around on it with a multimeter, and the coil wire is good. Then I checked for continuity in the plug that inserts into the coil and found that one side was shorted to ground. Lady said that she stalled it in high water a while back, I wonder if the wiring harness is bad. Also, where is the computer located....under the seat? Can I jump the coil straight from the battery somehow?
> 
> ...



hhmm.. high water? Please don't tell us its a hurrincane flood car. All kidding aside, sounds like your mentioning the coil is fine and the wire going to it is fine. I woulder if the distributor is the problem? The computer is located in the driver's side side panel near the gas pedal.


----------



## rumbulingdice (May 13, 2006)

Thanks London,

Doesn't the spark start in the coil and then flow to the distributor?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

rumbulingdice said:


> Thanks London,
> 
> Doesn't the spark start in the coil and then flow to the distributor?



I believe so, are you sure the coil is fine?


----------



## rumbulingdice (May 13, 2006)

My bad, I didn't have the leads of the multimeter on the plug that supplies the coil 12v on very well. Checked again, I am getting 12v. Coil isn't doing its job. Hopefully I can find one cheap.

Thanks, 
Jake


----------



## rumbulingdice (May 13, 2006)

95 Altima will not start. I'm getting 12v to plug on top of the coil. Then, I don't get any spark to distributor. Tried a junkyard coil and a new one from Autozone, still no spark. I also tried another wire from coil to distributor with no luck. When you turn the key, the engine turns over, it just won't start. What am I overlooking?

Thanks
Jake


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

remove the coil wire from the distributor cap leaving it connected to the coil and place it a 1/4 inch or so from a good ground and then crank the engine - is there spark?


----------



## rumbulingdice (May 13, 2006)

No spark from coil.......


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

so... youre getting juice to the leads on the coil, correct? but no spark from the coil itself...
is there any oil under the cap on your distributor?


----------



## rumbulingdice (May 13, 2006)

no, the distributor cap is dry


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

did you look on the excitor plate as well? under the rotor?
im thinking you may have a bad distributor... 
what about ecu codes? have you run a check for them yet?


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

The entire ignition system is,

Camshaft Sensor (CMP)->ECU->Power Transistor->Ignition Coil->Distributor cap/rotor->igntion wires->spark plugs.

Check to see if the ECU has a trouble code 11 and/or 21.


----------

